# South Florida Surf Fishing Report March 5th and 6th



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, We headed out at 10.30pm on Thursday night and arrived in South Florida at around 5.30am.We opened the Tackle Shop for Henry at the Snook Nook and got our licenses and was on the beach a little after daylight.We started out with bottom rigs using head-on-shrimp and The Wife was the first strike to paydirt with a nice Blue.

















Soon after everyone was hooking up with Blues,and then my better half got the first Jack Crevalle.She thought she had a monster on....
















First Blue of day for me...








More fish...








Jasons first fish in Saltwater surf fishing...








Jack Crevalle on lite tackle....fun!








Very proud of the wife...she is becoming a good surf-fisherperson....








More fish.....








Another Jack Crevalle....








A happy Man!-I really wanted to catch these fish after hearing about them last year!

Well,we caught some more blues and Jack Crevalle,but the wind was off the chain blowing around 20mph out of the north straight down the beach.As the day progressed it got worse,so we finally decided to call it for day one.I showed everyone around town,and we visited the "House Of Refuge",which was a old shelter for sailors who became shipwrecked along the Florida coast in the 1800s.We had a very nice evening.I checked the "Causeway" to see if fishing was possible there with all the wind,and it was crazy blowing hard,so we just relaxed on the porch of our cabin,and hoped for a good full day Saturday.








A new friend.....
Well, Saturday arrived and we hit the beach early to find even more wind than the day before,so a couple fish caught and we headed for the Causeway,as this was about the only other option.Im glad we did this because we found some very nice big Whiting that actually gave a good little fight.We were getting them out in the channel in about 14 feet of water.The water temp was only around 62 at best.The wind topped out at over 30 mph with gusts over 40 at times during Saturday.The Causeway really saved our trip.








Wife struck first blood at beach on Saturday.....








Nice Whiting at Causeway....








Solid Big Bull Whiting...








The Whiting were cooperative...








Another nice one....
Squirrel back for a snack...
I rode back out to the beach Saturday evening for one more look at the beach,and was able to talk to a couple locals who said 5 and 6 ounces werent holding bottom,so I know we made the right choice.I went down to a park in Stuart just South of where we were and tried for some Pompano,but they just werent cooperating.I was fishing there with around 20 other people and nothing doing there at all.








The Money Shot for me....she is hooked on South Florida and we will return......she bought a 10ft surf rod and a ABU 7000 at the Snook Nook.....!

We enjoyed the rest of the evening dining and hanging out on the porch enjoying the view of the Indian River Lagoon.
I really enjoyed this trip and was able to get 3 of the 4 fish we wanted to catch.I never even had to wash the shark rods as we didnt even get them out....Maybe next time. 
The fish we were after this trip were the Whiting,Blues,Jack Crevalle,and Pompano...a shark would have been a plus......3 out of 4 aint so bad.....keith


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

good haul!


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

hopefully that will be us in a couple of weeks
!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice haul buddy the fish showed up here this weekend and predict the whiting shows up next weekend


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Outstanding boys and girls!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

It was a really fun trip.Planning another one in June.Wish the wind hadnt been so bad,we would have done much better.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like y'all really enjoyed the trip. Wish water here was that warm. Nice sea mullet.


----------

